# Seeking authentic items, sites to find them...Mad Hatter



## ageorge (Aug 25, 2009)

One of my Halloween pet peeves is buying costumes from a bag or mass produced companies. I like to find the pieces of a costume and put them together in a more realistic way, while keeping costs low. 

I'm planning a Mad Hatter themed Halloween party and am having a difficult time looking for a well priced Victorian/ Versailles/ Scala top-hat. I keep running into the stupid plastic and flimsy fabric ones. I am also having a hard time with a tailcoat/Gothic coat/long blazer that is not to formal but eccentric enough for the part. 

Does anyone have any sites for these items they can share, or better yet, can I buy from you? Please post pictures. I have attached photo ideas of what I am looking for.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Check out this site. Tons of info on there Costumers Manifesto http://www.costumes.org/


----------

